# eibach pro kit for b14?



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay guys looking to buy the eibach pro kit (springs) for my 98 200sx. I've found some places that have them... but they want like $300+ for the kit. Anyone here know where to find a set at a better price?


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

That seems high. I was considering buying those same springs. I saw them for around 2 sumtin. Ill be honest with you tho, by the time you buy springs and the shocks to go with them, you would be better off spending a little more and getting coilovers. But try www.nopionline.com or www.tirerack.com. Ive bought from both of them and was very happy with the price and service.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i paid 210 for my lowering springs through my local vender... if you get the prokit spring, you need to get shocks and struts and motivational rear strut mounts is pretty important... for shocks and struts get kyb agx's or koni adjustable... www.summitracing.com also has the kit


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

There is no way you should be paying more that $230, that is the average price but I'm sure you could find lower.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay... so if I get the prokit then I HAVE to install struts/shocks/motivational rears when I put on the springs or can it wait untiL I have the extra money?

What about with the eibach sportlines?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have the prokit right now without the stuff but my ride sucks balls... if you do do that.. you shouldn't do it for very long without the new struts and shocks.. if you do the sportlines you will definitly need to replace the shocks and struts cuz a 2" drop will kill the really quick and if you go springs you really dont want to go more the 1.5".. if you go coilvers the 2" drop is fine


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i waited a year to replace the shocks and struts with the pro-kit, the ride was really bad, and the bumpstops got smashed to the point that the middle segment was gone, and when i changed the struts and shocks, there was discoloration at the piston shafts, not a good sign................bluish and all..............


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Swap in better shocks ASAP or you will ruin the OEM ones and your ride will feel like shit.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i got my sportlines from tirerack for $280 shipped. i think the prokit would be around $260 or $270 shipped from them.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Prokits should not be more than $230, sometimes you'll find them for $200 or less. I would try www.groupbuycenter.com to see if there any deals.

Allong with any spring that lowers your car, you should ALWAYS get aftermarket shocks. KYB AGX shocks are what you want (don't get KYB GR2's). They are very important b/c the stock shocks won't last very long and like the others said, the ride was extremely BAD. I ran prokits for 6 months before I got new shocks/struts and not a moment too soon. The ride improved significanty and I love how they act.

You can get all 4 shocks/struts at groupbuycenter as well. There is a dealer there that does the AGXs for $399 shipped (the best price ever). 

As for www.Motivational.net rear mounts, it is not necessary, but they are very nice additions. I installed a pair when I did my shocks. They are meant for use with lowering springs (or GC coilovers if you specify) and they will help prevent bottoming and improve ride quality by adding almost an inch to the rear suspension's travel.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the koni bumpstops also help prevent bottoming out... not imparitive but can help


----------



## Purple B14 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hello, brothers
I just installed my Pro-Kit & GR-2 in May. The total I paid before labor is $400.70. Springs are around $180, so are the GR-2s. The rest is for shipping. 
You should try the group buy segment in thie forum, and I posted a GB long time ago, so you should have a look. 
As for the ride, it still feels comfortable, and actually better through the bumps. The OEM isn't that good at handling bumps. These are just my thoughts.
BTW, all KYB stuff is made in Japan.

Michael

BTW, Pro-Kit will still leave you quite a lot of gap between fender & tires.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

although the prokit gives the "raked" look, it's not as agressive as the sportline, i was just checking options auto salon and they have the sportlines at a lower price than the pro-kit, and a buddy of mine contacted stillen for opinions on the sportlines, they said that the pro-kits are stiffer than the sportlines, is this true???i was thinking because of less srping=less height=softer springs???


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

what do you guys mean when you say your ride is bad without shocks? like really stiff?

right now my progress (1.7) AGX combo is pretty stiff.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If you've ever turned sharp in an SUV, that is what it feels like.....floaty and unstable.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

zeno said:


> *If you've ever turned sharp in an SUV, that is what it feels like.....floaty and unstable. *


Oooh ok. Mine is not like that at all. Very stiff and sharp in the corners.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Put in some KYB AGXs and then tell me what it feels like.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Put in some KYB AGXs and then tell me what it feels like. *


I already have AGX's, at the lowest settings.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

um.....you do realize I was referring to lowering springs w/ stock shocks.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> *although the prokit gives the "raked" look, it's not as agressive as the sportline, i was just checking options auto salon and they have the sportlines at a lower price than the pro-kit, and a buddy of mine contacted stillen for opinions on the sportlines, they said that the pro-kits are stiffer than the sportlines, is this true???i was thinking because of less srping=less height=softer springs??? *


Yes, Pro-kits are stiffer and taller. Although this means that sportlines are not a real option for our Sentras, some cars out there can actually handle that drop with few problems. So far, I've only seen one that can run the sportlines (the JDM Isuzu PA Nero/Geo Storm) without bottoming out in slightly aggressive daily driving, but I'm sure there are more out there. It's just that the Sentra isn't one of them.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> *Yes, Pro-kits are stiffer and taller. Although this means that sportlines are not a real option for our Sentras, some cars out there can actually handle that drop with few problems. So far, I've only seen one that can run the sportlines (the JDM Isuzu PA Nero/Geo Storm) without bottoming out in slightly aggressive daily driving, but I'm sure there are more out there. It's just that the Sentra isn't one of them. *


OK, now I'm confused. In another thread, I asked the question and it said that the Sportlines are stiffer.

Which do I believe?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, technically the Pro-Kits don't have fixed spring rates, because they're progressive (in the rear, at least). However, you can calculate out the spring rates under minimal compression and max compression for one given length spring. The 1.4" drop Pro-Kits at max compression are supposed to be stiffer than the 1.9" drop Sportlines.

Either way I'm not about to put either in my car. I've seen what they do, and believe me, that is NOT what I want.

_Edit: I'm sorry, the sportlines are NOT progressive in the front. I was thinking of something else when I originally typed that._


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> *Well, technically the Pro-Kits don't have fixed spring rates, because they're progressive (in the rear, at least). However, you can calculate out the spring rates under minimal compression and max compression for one given length spring. The 1.4" drop Pro-Kits at max compression are supposed to be stiffer than the 1.9" drop Sportlines.
> 
> Either way I'm not about to put either in my car. I've seen what they do, and believe me, that is NOT what I want.
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry, the sportlines are NOT progressive in the front. I was thinking of something else when I originally typed that. *


OK, can you explain what is it that they do to your car that you don't want.
Thanks.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll probably be saying the same thing as what was said in "the mother of all suspension threads", but what the heck.

To put it simply, I don't like having 1 inch of suspension travel with those spring rates. It hurts on the street, and it's scary on the skidpad. Some people may have a hard time telling when the struts bottom out on the street, but practically anyone can tell when it happens on an autocross course or a track. Since I plan to use my car for light track use as well as daily driving, I can't risk something like that happening at all.

Of course, a lot of people actually mind having that fender gap front and rear (I personally don't care. I think it makes working down there easier because it feels more open) so they may go that route, but for the above reason I would not consider putting either Pro-kits or sportlines in my car.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> *I'll probably be saying the same thing as what was said in "the mother of all suspension threads", but what the heck.
> 
> To put it simply, I don't like having 1 inch of suspension travel with those spring rates. It hurts on the street, and it's scary on the skidpad. Some people may have a hard time telling when the struts bottom out on the street, but practically anyone can tell when it happens on an autocross course or a track. Since I plan to use my car for light track use as well as daily driving, I can't risk something like that happening at all.
> 
> Of course, a lot of people actually mind having that fender gap front and rear (I personally don't care. I think it makes working down there easier because it feels more open) so they may go that route, but for the above reason I would not consider putting either Pro-kits or sportlines in my car. *


So what WOULD you put on your car? I don't particularly care for my car to be bottoming out either. I live in an area where we have bumpy roads (I-10 through Louisiana and Mississippi SUCKS)... so if there's a better option out there, then I'd like to know because until now I've heard that the best thing for lowering our cars is the eibach pro kit.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, as goes my plan, first I'm going install a lower control arm brace and front/rear strut bars for a more rigid chassis. I'll work with that for a while until I get the feel of it, then move up to the Ground Control sleeve coilovers (the $820 ones, assembled with AGX's) with rates of 300/200. I don't need ultra-hard strings, because most of the time I spend in this car will be on the street, and I don't ever plan to road race competetively in it. I've only experienced the GC kit with those rates on a EK chassis Civic, which is far from the same as a B14 Sentra, but ride quality (comfort) isn't really that different than the stock setup that was originally there. That and I've heard a lot of people using the GC kit with our cars and reporting better-than-stock ride (I can believe them too. The stock dampers on my car are pretty harsh, considering how it's set up).

As goes ride height and damper settings, I don't know yet. I'm planning to spend a fair amount of time testing before I settle for something (I'm anal when it comes to getting everything I paid for). I have to deal with some pretty harsh roads as well, as the roads in New Brunswick, NJ NEVER get repaved. Can't really say if that's the best option for you, as i have no idea what I-10 looks like, but that's the way I'm starting out.

Just keep in mind: The dampers are the parts that do most of the work involved in making your ride comfortable and keeping the wheels planted on the ground. So if you choose your dampers carefully, you'll end up with good ride quality even if you decide to go with slightly stiffer springs.


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Thx alot for the help yo. Before I read this reply I followed your link you posted here to the suspension thread. I read the first 10 pages of the thread before I got tired of all the bickering from people who didn't give a crap about what effect springs and such have on their cars. I personally care alot about my car. I'm starting college soon and my car will be paid off when I start..... I'd like to go through college without a car note so I'm trying to take care of my baby. 

For now....I just installed my front nose, so I'm going to get my sides ordered soon.... my rear... and also get some good tires on my rims and get the car "looking" lowered. Going to throw in some strut bars (front and rear) and anti-sway bars in hope that my handling will be improved.......... all this until I can afford the proper GC full suspension setup. I'm the type of person if I do something I want it done right..... and also the fact as I stated previous that I CARE ABOUT MY CAR kthx


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha. Don't thank me. Thank all those people who've spent all that money trying, testing, and developing everything. They did all the work. I'm just reporting what I've seen.

I must say that I like your plan though. Most people either ignore things or forget to do things along the way to say, a good set of springs and dampers and end up having the car not behave as they want to. I like how you have the important stuff covered.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Not going with the lowering springs is a good choice. I had them and they sucked so I saved up and bought some Tein SS coilovers. What a world of difference.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I wouldn't say they suck, but it is true it is night and day w/ the Tein SS coilovers. If you are serious about suspension I would definitely go w/ the Tein. Myself, I wanted an upgrade but I'm not track racing and most of my high speed driving is up in the mountains for my own enjoyment. The H&R/AGX combo works perfectly for me.


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Not going with the lowering springs is a good choice. I had them and they sucked so I saved up and bought some Tein SS coilovers. What a world of difference. *


Ride preferences are based on the individual and certain suspensions are for certain vehicles. There are lots of folks in the Lexus community who favor lowering springs(mainly Eibach & HR) for larger sedans, even myself. And coilovers for the lighterweight, sportscars. I have ridden(not necessarily driven) in both, & both setups have pros/cons- but to me suspension setups are application dependent.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Of course suspension systems are application dependant. Otherwise we'd all have a great setup.  However, lowering springs are really not a great choice regardless of application (if the application involves any bit of safety or performance) for the vehicle in question (B14 Sentra). There is just too little suspension travel in both the front and the rear. Check the "Mother of all Suspension Threads" for the details on that.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

qx4'n said:


> *Ride preferences are based on the individual and certain suspensions are for certain vehicles. There are lots of folks in the Lexus community who favor lowering springs(mainly Eibach & HR) for larger sedans, even myself. And coilovers for the lighterweight, sportscars. I have ridden(not necessarily driven) in both, & both setups have pros/cons- but to me suspension setups are application dependent. *



Im talking application specific here. The question was asked about B14 springs and I have a B14 formerly with lowering springs. Sorry if I wasnt clear enough.

B14s have major issues with lowering more than an inch(stock size struts/shocks) as most know. See the Eibach Problems thread, AKA the mother of all B14 suspension threads.

You are right, it does depend on the application. I have ridden in cars with stock dampers and lowering springs that felt way better than my car did like that.

FWIW, I still say B14s with lowering springs and stock size dampers suck, and I always will. Its the cold hard truth.


----------

